# Closest to Discharge



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm told to get the 'feel' that I want on the attached the best means is discharge.

Is there any type of transfers that can provide me the same effect as discharge or as close to discharge?

In Christ,

Marc


----------



## earlandkirk (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking at your pics I would give artbrands Burn-Out Transfers a try here is a link Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Heat Transfer Designs | Custom T-shirt Prints


----------

